
Firefox’s Test Pilot Program Launches Three New Experimental Features - chuckharmston
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/09/28/three-new-test-pilot-experiments/
======
Crespyl
It's interesting to me that the Page Shot feature allows you to search your
captured images by the text in the captured image.

At first I assumed they must be doing some OCR, but then it occurred to me
that, since it's a browser addon with full access to the page, they could just
grab the text straight from the selected DOM elements.

That's a clever extension of typical screenshot tools.

------
oridecon
This is amazing and from what I can tell the extension works great too.

Min Vid worked even with my highly customized YouTube (YTCenter and more).

------
m45t3r
These are the kinda of features that may make I go back to Firefox. This Min
Vid actually looks like a great idea.

------
addicted
Loving these features. Test pilot seems a really nice way to expose some great
extensions and then hopefully integrate as default features.

Good work by Mozilla.

